

Show HN: My first game – Destructomath for iOS - sritch
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/destructomath/id873300840?ls=1&mt=8

======
sritch
Developer here! This is the first game I made, doing the game design and the
development and my friend doing the art/audio. I'm excited to see what you
guys think.

Thanks!

